# my new dream job



## supraGZaerotop

well like many on here ive been a weekend warrior for the last 17 years regarding my car cleaning problem  now ive been in my current job for 15 years and thought id never leave. things have been going south for the last 3 years due to a take over and been unhappy there since. well last week i came across a job, fulltime, good rate of pay, better hours, no shiftwork  by complete luck i had the interview and completed a car for them, and they offered me the job. as of monday im a full time valeter. got my own wash bay, big garage/unit with all the goodies, all autoglym stuff stacked high  very big diesel power washer, pro snowfoam lance, upholstry machines, even a flex rotary in the cuboard, yes a flex for me :thumb: few other duties also. well happy, :detailer:


UPDATE, no longer work where I did, ive now moved on again and do valeting work for myself when it suits me, autoglym professional trained.


----------



## polac5397

congrats mate ....enjoy


----------



## Zetec-al

Good luck with your new job!

Who will you be working for?


----------



## Bartl

Congratulations mate.


----------



## uk_

Congrats , what job was you in before?


----------



## petesimcock

Good luck! Sounds like the perfect job!


----------



## ALLR_155528

We're not jealous at all


----------



## s29nta

well done, all the best:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Well done fella, enjoy.


----------



## Clyde

Congrats :thumb:


----------



## subarufreak

congrats!


----------



## N3llyboy

Great news mate. I am envious of you. I do not dislike my job, mostly the people I have to work with and the expectation to perform miracles by people who have no idea what they are talking about.

Wishing you a happy future.

A neighbour of mine used to clean cars for a company, they went bad and now he works for a F1 team looking after the fleet.


----------



## ted11

Well done mate, hope your dreams works for you.


----------



## stumpy90

Nice one bud! Hope it works out for you!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Congratulations!


----------



## bazz

nice one fella and hope it all goes well for you


----------



## supraGZaerotop

uk_ said:


> Congrats , what job was you in before?


wholesale


----------



## djgregory

Wheres the new job?


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Zetec-al said:


> Good luck with your new job!
> 
> Who will you be working for?


hi its a local company near me, he gets cars from dealers, ex fleet stuff, customers cars that are in for work and will be valeted by me also, prefer not to give details of the place as this is the internet lol,

thanks all, carnt wait to start on monday 8am :thumb:


----------



## JB052

Well done that man.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

well have completed my first week, did loads of cars and vans, even 2 trucks lol, got to drive maybe 20 cars ;-) including a v8 s4 and even a 1960s jag lol

here a 13 plate focus i had in with 6000miles on it, ex lease i think it was, needed to be prepped to back to the dealer. dealer needed it to be perfect lol


----------



## Astro

Sounds like you are in detail paradise, well done.


----------



## s29nta

well chuffed for ya:thumb:


----------



## 66Cobra

You lucky lucky man.
Good to love the job you do with all the satisfaction you can get.
Never wake up Monday morning and dread going to work.

Good luck


----------



## SBM

Great news, congratulations, chuffed for you for sure. Hope its even better than you imagine :thumb::thumb::thumb:

All the best
Ben


----------



## supraGZaerotop

thanks guys and gals for great comments, am loving it to be honest, days go so quick tho, 2 weeks in already.

some more completed work- enjoy
mini full valet






a scooby doo





this a guys kia in to be brighten up, never ever been polished, just a basic exterior clean,polish and seal with carnauba


----------



## sprocketser

Congrats on new job mate !


----------



## supraGZaerotop

this was a big job, took me a good few hours

was a builder's transit van, in for a complete respray, so it was looking like new on the outside, i had to get it looking like new on the inside lol













hoover out ready for the clean up





upholstery was in need of a lot of work



interior nearly finished, one more pass with the machine and the seats were spot on,


----------



## Paul04

Well done on that!


----------



## Sicskate

Wow, that van was filthy!!


----------



## s29nta

glad to see the jobs goin well, top effort on the van interior:thumb:


----------



## supraGZaerotop

try'd autoglym hd wax in work on a brand new 14plate


----------



## Kiashuma

Good work, glad your enjoying it. Liked the Santa Fe, its like mine.

Loving the ocd gearstick and wheel cover on the focus, i want some


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Kiashuma said:


> Good work, glad your enjoying it. Liked the Santa Fe, its like mine.
> 
> Loving the ocd gearstick and wheel cover on the focus, i want some


thanks, yeah the covers are nice, just saves getting crap on things you've already cleaned, looks good also, ive got load of them, there was one on the handbrake also but my Henry in turbo mode ate it lol


----------



## SeanC2

That's awesome man, such a great job to have.  I've always wondered how these companies feel about "proper" detailing. On our own cars we of course spend a lot of time prepping the paint, iron and tar removal, clay bar, and finally polish and wax. I imagine they don't let you spend that amount of time on a single car due to the workload?


----------



## Big Buffer

supraGZaerotop said:


> thanks, yeah the covers are nice, just saves getting crap on things you've already cleaned, looks good also, ive got load of them, there was one on the handbrake also but my Henry in turbo mode ate it lol


Henry in turbo mode ate it lol


----------



## supraGZaerotop

some more work,

Bentley in today


----------



## supraGZaerotop

nice range rover hse tdv8


----------



## AllenF

Welcome to the world of the pro.
Its not a job. Its a way of life mate.
If you enjoy it the honeymoon effect never wears off ( ask j+j LMAO)


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Enjoy mate, all the best with it!


----------



## supraGZaerotop

AllenF said:


> Welcome to the world of the pro.
> Its not a job. Its a way of life mate.
> If you enjoy it the honeymoon effect never wears off ( ask j+j LMAO)


hi, yeah ive noticed that myself, does not feel like a job  although some cars are a real challenge and take alot of work its all good. one draw back is ive not got a massive amount of time to do my own cars now  even tho i can get cars to a show room standard depending on the quality of car im working on, i dont consider myself a pro by any means, not sure why i feel like that, thanks


----------



## supraGZaerotop

just picked this baby up to help in certain jobs, it can move some air fairplay


----------



## huddo

Congratulations, have fun.


----------



## Johnr32

Great news, nothing like going to work on a Monday and enjoying what you do! :thumb:


----------



## AllenF

For some reason you never seem to feel like a pro when you around others that can do it.
When around joe public however its sometimes fun to watch the expressions


----------



## furryultra

Great news , well done !!


----------



## _Steven67

Well done mate! Enjoy!


----------



## supraGZaerotop

AllenF said:


> For some reason you never seem to feel like a pro when you around others that can do it.
> When around joe public however its sometimes fun to watch the expressions


couldint have said it better myself,


----------



## supraGZaerotop

some more detailing


----------



## supraGZaerotop




----------



## supraGZaerotop




----------



## Zetec-al

great turnarounds on those cars. 

To me though the steering wheel/dash on the fiesta looks very very greasy...


----------



## supraGZaerotop

its a full valet! autoglym supersheen, its a trade product that I use on the majority of my valets, awesome product, can be used in lots of different areas, its not greasy actually, the fiesta has very dark plastics. I personally don't think it looks greasy, also when valeting an older car, anyone in the trade would now that older vehicles are worn and somesomes badly looked after and are in need of a dressing! car like this would look like crap without a dressing, a full valet is directed at the average customer who is not going to be massively bothered, to them it looks like new.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

more work, loads and loads lol


----------



## supraGZaerotop




----------



## Wilco

Don't think I missed it reading through the thread but are you permanently working from home now? Not had any issues with the neighbours? Some nice turn arounds btw:thumb:


----------



## Paul04

how much time do you get to spend on the cars/vans????


----------



## DLGWRX02

DAMN!!
Now come on tell the truth, your just walking in to scrap yards and finding the cars at the bottoms of the piles now to show off. :buffer: 

WTF, people are actually driving around in some of them... 
I'm sorry but you wouldn't send your kids out that dirty or even let them in a place that dirty!!, you wouldn't let the insides of your house get that dirty (well, debatable ). What would break my heart is knowing that 2 weeks after you walk away they would be most likely well on the way back to the previous condition. :wall:

I'm a weekend warrior and i take great pride in my motors and have every respect and admiration for those of you who do this day in day out to earn a living. There's a great sense of achievement I get from standing back and looking at mine when its all completed and its nowhere near them conditions, so I can only imagine the pride you must have with that type of turn around.:thumb:

p.s. what cleaners and equipment are you using for your carpets?, they are coming out spotless and some of them i would rather burn than try rejuvenate.


----------



## camerashy

That builders van was a challenge, enjoy your job sounds as if you are having fun which is just great in any job.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Wilco said:


> Don't think I missed it reading through the thread but are you permanently working from home now? Not had any issues with the neighbours? Some nice turn arounds btw:thumb:


No not permanently no. I work for a major food chain retailer in uk depot as my main job. I did do it full time for someone but didint work out , he lost a contract with volvo which i use to get most of my work from. I just do it on the side now for extra cash. Theres only 5 houses in my street all detached, neighbors are great no problem. Ive clean theyre cars lol


----------



## supraGZaerotop

camerashy said:


> That builders van was a challenge, enjoy your job sounds as if you are having fun which is just great in any job.


For sure . its great feeling going to work to something you love. Love to open my own place soon, just so many side of the road jobs about and im more into detailing than just basic valets. I like to make that extra bit of effort. Pays off because i get loads of work. Just down hill a bit in winter. Thats what worries me opening a place.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Paul04 said:


> how much time do you get to spend on the cars/vans????


As long as it takes to get them to where im happy. Generally about 6-10hrs, ive not spent longer than 10hrs on a car i dont think, a 10hr job is like that mondeo in the photos, ****box


----------



## supraGZaerotop

DLGWRX02 said:


> DAMN!!
> Now come on tell the truth, your just walking in to scrap yards and finding the cars at the bottoms of the piles now to show off. :buffer:
> 
> WTF, people are actually driving around in some of them...
> I'm sorry but you wouldn't send your kids out that dirty or even let them in a place that dirty!!, you wouldn't let the insides of your house get that dirty (well, debatable ). What would break my heart is knowing that 2 weeks after you walk away they would be most likely well on the way back to the previous condition. :wall:
> 
> I'm a weekend warrior and i take great pride in my motors and have every respect and admiration for those of you who do this day in day out to earn a living. There's a great sense of achievement I get from standing back and looking at mine when its all completed and its nowhere near them conditions, so I can only imagine the pride you must have with that type of turn around.:thumb:
> 
> p.s. what cleaners and equipment are you using for your carpets?, they are coming out spotless and some of them i would rather burn than try rejuvenate.


Great comment thanks. 
Yeah most of my work involves cleaning ****eboxs �� it is hard work at times il not lie but its worth it at the end seeing theyre reactions lol. I use all autoglym professional products, i love them, work really well and my rep is great and does me great deals. Products i use mainly are clean all apc, supersheen dressing. Also autoglyms interior cleaner, its a mild cleaner when a strong apc is not needed, like leather and sensitive areas etc. Use heavy duty tfr for exterior along with theyre tar and glue remover, fallout remover for iron and clay mitt. Carpets are cleaned mainly with alot of elbow grease with various brushes and wet vacd if needed with my numatic george with again clean all init. was already valeting prior but was also lucky enough i think to be trained by autoglym and was a great experience. Guy called barny stubs trained me, think that was his name anyway. Showed me a few different techniques i didint know of, and so some cars carpets i dont even use a wet vac. thanks . ryan


----------



## Wilco

supraGZaerotop said:


> No not permanently no. I work for a major food chain retailer in uk depot as my main job. I did do it full time for someone but didint work out , he lost a contract with volvo which i use to get most of my work from. I just do it on the side now for extra cash. Theres only 5 houses in my street all detached, neighbors are great no problem. Ive clean theyre cars lol


You're a lucky guy! I've had mine complain about me doing my parents cars at times.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

I know. Mine are good as gold fairplay. Ive asked on many occasions if they mind and if im making to much noise. They always say, no dont be silly carry on we cannot hear you. Our houses are build with lounge s in the back so it a bit quieter then sitting in a front room of say a Terrence house. I try to be a fast as i can and buy quiet as i can equipment. Got a henry, they are quiet compared to other cleaners, and my nilfisk has an induction motor so not as loud as the cheapy things. The most noisey thing i use is my DA


----------



## sevenfourate

Lifes short. All too easy to get stuck in that rut. Kudos to you for chasing the dream - or at least taking a small step toward it......

Hope your happy and congrats on your new place to spend time between weekends


----------



## supraGZaerotop

new toy flex 3401


----------



## Lincs Poacher

The perfect job, well done.


----------



## moochin

supraGZaerotop said:


> new toy flex 3401


Oooooo lovely, you can throw that rotary away now lol. Interesting thread, I've enjoyed reading and looking at your work. Fairplay bud. Ps, spider pads are great with the 3401.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail

Many big companies started small, with the good the bad and the ugly, it enables you to develop your strategy without big overheads plus the challenging jobs still pay the bills. We have seen the progression on here from, home to mobile to a workshop it all takes time including money. 

Many opportunities for business start up so take your time enjoy yourself, not many people can say they are doing a job they enjoy. Some great results do you know what profit you are making on each car, how does the average hours relate to the initial condition of the car, is it one price.

Good luck, John Tht.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

moochin said:


> Oooooo lovely, you can throw that rotary away now lol. Interesting thread, I've enjoyed reading and looking at your work. Fairplay bud. Ps, spider pads are great with the 3401.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


thanks, I was wondering about my rotary now, what will I do with it, I think it still has its place altho I'm not a massive of the rotary to be honest



Titanium Htail said:


> Many big companies started small, with the good the bad and the ugly, it enables you to develop your strategy without big overheads plus the challenging jobs still pay the bills. We have seen the progression on here from, home to mobile to a workshop it all takes time including money.
> 
> Many opportunities for business start up so take your time enjoy yourself, not many people can say they are doing a job they enjoy. Some great results do you know what profit you are making on each car, how does the average hours relate to the initial condition of the car, is it one price.
> 
> Good luck, John Tht.


cheers, I need to get out of the hobbyist thinking 100% to be honest, my prices at the min are on the cheap side for the time I spend on them, thing is ive not much choice, I'm not convinced people will pay a premium, ive only managed to charge about £130 once, mainly because now I'm just doing it as weekend work I charge an amount which enables me to get work. i spend between 6-10hours on each car and charge between £50-80, and an £80 valet 10hr job i include new mats i buy in bulk for stuff like that Mondeo bk in this thread, i find i save time and can charge a little more by not messing around with wrecked mats. , 6 hour cars are very very rare for me tho mind you, average is a full shift 8-10 hours, and i don't hang around getting them done in that amount of time. some valeters i know say i spend to much time on them, my mate who is a valeter says he can get them done in 4 hours, lol, i like spending the time on them, car cleaners who spend only 4 hours on something cannot be doing a good job surely


----------

